# Football: WHo is your Teams???



## pote05 (Jan 2, 2011)

Since I am new here, just wondering...

My teams are the Arkansas Razorbacks and Kansas City Chiefs..


----------



## porked (Jan 2, 2011)

Philadelphia Eagles, go BIRDS!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2011)

Pitt, Penn State, Pittsburgh Steelers, Pittsburgh Pirates, Pittsburgh Penguins...Kind of biased because of where I live.

Pote,  I see you are a traveling man...Me too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2011)

BandCollector said:


> Pitt, Penn State, Pittsburgh Steelers, Pittsburgh Pirates, Pittsburgh Penguins...Kind of biased because of where I live.
> 
> Pote,  I see you are a traveling man...Me too!


LOL---I got the other end of the state covered:

Eagles, 76'ers, Phillies, Flyers, Penn State, Temple, Nova, Quakertown High School.

Strictly a Homer!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

Now living in the great state of Florida and being a graduate (class of 82) of the University of Florida I have to say Go GATORS. I also live in Jacksonvile and I have been following the Saints for years now. I have always like the "Who Dat Clan" but I keep do kinda follow the Jaguars because I can't see any other football but the jags on sunday.


----------



## pote05 (Jan 2, 2011)

BandCollector said:


> Pitt, Penn State, Pittsburgh Steelers, Pittsburgh Pirates, Pittsburgh Penguins...Kind of biased because of where I live.
> 
> Pote,  I see you are a traveling man...Me too!


Yes I am, have been for over 20 years now...


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2011)

Pote05 said:


> BandCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Pitt, Penn State, Pittsburgh Steelers, Pittsburgh Pirates, Pittsburgh Penguins...Kind of biased because of where I live.
> ...


I'm going on 30...Glad to have met you!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 2, 2011)

Living 2hrs away from buffalo,2hrs from pittsburgh,and 1 from cleveland we have a HUGE rivalry around my parts!!!But i have been a loyal BILLS fan for 20yrs.Although i keep asking myself WHY??????LOL.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 2, 2011)

Giants fan here but not a eli manning fan.


----------



## mudduck (Jan 2, 2011)

are there more than one team

GO SAINTS


----------



## davidlsi (Jan 2, 2011)

go Bear's


----------



## retread (Jan 2, 2011)

Red Sox, Bruins and Patriots


----------



## robert123 (Jan 2, 2011)

RAIDERS


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2011)

Redskins, Nationals, Capitols, University of Md


----------



## bamasmoker (Jan 2, 2011)

THE UNIVERSITY OF ALABAMA CRIMSON TIDE.    ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dallas Cowboys, Texas A&M Fighting Aggies, Freer High School Buckaroos, San Antonio Spurs, Houston Astros, Corpus Christi Hooks, and what ever little league teams my kids are on.


----------



## eman (Jan 2, 2011)

LSU Tigers & The Saints!!!   WHO DAT!


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jan 2, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG SOOOOOOOIE RAZORBACKS< WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG SOOOIE !!!

really dont watch much NFL action anymore.

OH  YEAH, boomer sooner ( that one for the wife)


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2011)

*Dallas Cowboy's is there any other? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





*


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 2, 2011)

Go Steelers, ( I remember canceling my first real date to stay home and watch them play in a super bowl back in the 70's/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 3, 2011)

NY Giants and University of MD


----------



## lexscsmoker (Jan 3, 2011)

SOUTH CAROLINA GAMECOCKS AND CHICAGO CUBS.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 3, 2011)

*E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chrome smoker (Jan 3, 2011)

IOWA HAWKEYES !!!!


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Razorbacks  how bout those Hogs !*


----------



## pote05 (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2011)

LexSCsmoker said:


> SOUTH CAROLINA GAMECOCKS AND CHICAGO CUBS.


LOL---The first time I saw South Carolina play on TV, I couldn't believe some of the things their Cheerleaders were yelling!!!

Go ____s!

We Love ____s!

My buddy & I were laughing for days.

Bear


----------



## yummybbq (Jan 3, 2011)

iowa hawkeyes, k.c. cheifs, iowa barnstormers


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jan 5, 2011)

Guess this is an appropriate place to say this as any,  Congradulations OSU Buckeyes, played a good game and deserved the win.  My hogs just never got it together in time to bring it around, and when we were given a golden oppurtunity, one of the strongest arms in college football failed to get the ball off the field of play when throwing it away and it was picked off ending the game


----------



## porked (Jan 5, 2011)

Steve, we gotta talk, lol. Kingston section, Cherry Hill. Eagles fan since the 70's.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Porked said:


> Steve, we gotta talk, lol. Kingston section, Cherry Hill. Eagles fan since the 70's.




I had a good friend in the army from Cherry Hill NJ.  We use to go up to Cherry Hill every Christmas to spend it with his family.  Only the second Time I have hver heard that towns name most people say Camden.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Porked said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, we gotta talk, lol. Kingston section, Cherry Hill. Eagles fan since the 70's.
> ...


This is just my guess, because I don't live in Camden or Cherry Hill, but I have worked there a few times, and I have driven through many, many times, and if I lived in Cherry Hill, I would not say I live in Camden.

Bear


----------



## marshajj3233 (Jan 6, 2011)

Miami Dolphins


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> ECTO1 said:
> 
> 
> > Porked said:
> ...


Yeah you know it Bear. I have been known to say Camden County though


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > ECTO1 said:
> ...


LOL---The first mistake I made when I went to Basic Training was when a Drill Sgt asked me where I was from.

Figuring he never heard of Quakertown, or Richlandtown, I replied "40 miles North of Philly".

As soon as he heard the word "Philly"---he said, "Oh, Block Boy Huh?"

I never gave that answer again!!!!

Bear


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 7, 2011)

Indy Colts, Cincy Reds and Notre Dame.


----------



## tshine (Jan 7, 2011)

Anything New England: Pats, Sox, Celts, Bruins, Revolution... (ok, not a soccer fan)


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 7, 2011)

Quote:


Bearcarver said:


> Smokin Relaxin Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Bearcarver said:
> ...


LOL! Yeah i guess that'll learn ya LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## porked (Jan 8, 2011)

You would be correct Bear, threre is a huge difference between Cherry Hill and Camden, bigtime.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2011)

Porked said:


> You would be correct Bear, threre is a huge difference between Cherry Hill and Camden, bigtime.


Yup,

We got called down there (Camden) to fix a Sprint cell site. Somebody broke into the compound, and stole the ground bars (copper).

Could be a wild place (just like parts of Philly) between 11 PM and 6 AM, which is when we used to do all of our antenna change-outs.

Bear


----------



## rw willy (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody playing theSteelers!!!

Don't get me started on the Colts.

Like Bear said, I'm a homer.

*Go Ravens and Terps*


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2011)

Funny no one mentioned the hapless Chargers - it is the only team we have left out here. Big Dodgers fan - hate the padres


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2011)

RW Willy said:


> Anybody playing theSteelers!!!
> 
> Don't get me started on the Colts.
> 
> ...


A kid from my high school played pretty good for the Terps years ago. You probably don't remember him. Fullback Jeff Rotenberger. He then scored the winning TD for one of the Philadelphia Stars Championship's. I used to spill a few with his Pop.

Bear


----------



## pote05 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## timberjet (Jan 9, 2011)

The eye does not lie.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Florida Gators & Tampa Bay Bucs!


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 25, 2011)

WE ARE...  PENN STATE!!!


----------



## nolasmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

[h1]*SAINTS, LSU, Yankees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/h1]


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2011)

K-State

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Green Bay


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 25, 2011)

DALLAS COWBOYS                  KANSAS STATE


----------



## flareside92 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have 2 favorite teams, The Green Bay Packers and ANYONE that plays the Minnesota Vikings!

All things aside, gotta love a good game no matter who it is.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 22, 2011)

I am an hour away from Pittsburgh.....Pittsburgh Steelers!


----------

